# I am scared of what is to come



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

and because of that- I want to go over the next week or two- go get a gun - one that is easy for a woman to use... any suggestions?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Your best bet is going to be to go to a range and talk to them there.. they will make suggestions and also let you try some of them out..

From the way I read your post, have you even fired a gun? Do you know gun safety? All of this can happen at a range with good people running it...

You need to do this safely... not a knee jerk reaction..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm transferring some funds from something I just sold, to help with purchasing of a shotgun and/or pistol before end of year.

It's been suggested that for just home a 12 guage shotgun, as the precise aiming is not too much for a beginner - and it's something I could handle the one time I've tried shooting.

And a 9mm - for the hand gun, as I could handle that.

So, I plan to inquire about those, and check out the shooting range at the store I'm looking at shopping at here in town. It has a good reputation with family and others.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

DH and I are planning on going to a reputable gun shop in the nearby town where I grew up- yes I have taken safety courses and shot a gun before- it has been a while and I would definitely go and practice regularly- and practice safety


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is NOT about the CT incident.

This is about buying a gun or guns.

Please do not try to make it about CT or subsequent posts on it will be deleted as off topic and trying to stir the pot.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

it was a serious mention...i did not mean a THING by it.....simply she was female and had those weapons???? I dont understand the sensitivity to my comment?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

forget I asked- and I was certainly not trying to stir the pot- I am very sensitive to the acts that happened in CT, as I have a small child-and a teenager....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Becka - you are fine, I deleted the not fine.

I just talked to one of the guys in the office that was out at the shooting range at lunch with someone.

He's going to take me to the gun shop at lunch tomorrow and show me around, and get me framiliar with it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Check out the used guns. There is a huge diffrence in how diffrent guns feel when you bring them up into position. You usally can look and hold the used ones,then start asking questions when you narrow it down(so you won't feel like you are wasteing the clerks time). Also call ahead and find out when they are "slow".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mpillow said:


> it was a serious mention...i did not mean a THING by it.....simply she was female and had those weapons???? I dont understand the sensitivity to my comment?


 
What in in the Sam Hill does being a female have to do with it?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Okay-I'm NOT stirring the pot-just worried I missed something. Is this about the fical cliff? The CT incident did not even enter my mind.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Good Lord aren't we all heartbroken over the incident ! 

I still dont discount what type of weapons she chose for personal protection which is what you are asking...
But really has everyone stopped talking about batman movies just because of Aurora... ?? 
Seems a bit immature or over reading if anyone is offended by my comment...
But fine....I'm done with this nonsense.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

:smack


AngieM2 said:


> What in in the Sam Hill does being a female have to do with it?


 becka said "
"easy for a woman "


----------



## barn-apart (Feb 10, 2005)

410 shotgun is light and can be loaded for birds and deer (slugs) Ruger 22 semiauto is a real nice pistol and light both are cheep to shoot and would serve most situations well.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Check out the used guns. There is a huge diffrence in how diffrent guns feel when you bring them up into position. You usally can look and hold the used ones,then start asking questions when you narrow it down(so you won't feel like you are wasteing the clerks time). Also call ahead and find out when they are "slow".


excellent idea- I will do this 7th- I don't want to waste anyones time- DH will be there with me he is an avid hunter and I am sure he will know the questions to ask- 

PrettyPaisley
and this is cause of the Fiscal cliff- the coming gun control the SHTF all of it- and the fact that a communist is running the country


----------



## greenstar (Dec 10, 2012)

Becka, the answer is it depends. Try several models and find what fits you. If you are considering a shotgun the length of the stock, manipulation of the action, and recoil are all factors. My wife prefers a youth 20 gauge for fit and recoil. The same goes for most any firearm. What works great for some else may not for you. Many people will recommend a revolver for women. My wife shoots an autoloader much better than a revolver. Try to take the time to sample various models and dont get discouraged.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Becka03 said:


> the fact that a communist is running the country


Link, please?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Zilli said:


> Link, please?


a link to my own opinion?
yea- don't have one....
unless you have a useful tip for me ......you have no place in the thread- and if you don't like my opinion which was given in a response to a question from PrettyPaisley - well- too bad


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have a question: if you already have a gun where does one START?

My husband inherited his Uncles gun. He had it cleaned and checked out by a friend who enjoys guns: it is operational and ready to go!

Neither DH or I have ever fired a gun, but DH would ike to learn. If we find a gun club, WHAT QUESTIONS DO WE ASK???????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

please do not rise to the bait.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Terri said:


> I have a question: if you already have a gun where does one START?
> 
> My husband inherited his Uncles gun. He had it cleaned and checked out by a friend who enjoys guns: it is operational and ready to go!
> 
> Neither DH or I have ever fired a gun, but DH would ike to learn. If we find a gun club, WHAT QUESTIONS DO WE ASK???????


This is an excellent question Terri!
I would find a gun club and take the gun with you- to see what they know about it- and if they can help I would assume that they would be very helpful and willing to help!
Keep us updated if you do find anything out


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I should mention too- that I want to start hunting too- deer- squirrel- turkey- so I want something that I can use to provide food for my family-


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> PrettyPaisley
> and this is cause of the Fiscal cliff- the coming gun control the SHTF all of it- and the fact that a communist is running the country


Gotcha. I'm right there with you, girl. Just hearing y'all talk about moving $$ around before the end of the year made me think I was missing something. I am taking the first bit of extra $$ I hope to have in the next month or so and bee lining it straight to gun shop. Just wish I could get to it sooner ...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Gotcha. I'm right there with you, girl. Just hearing y'all talk about moving $$ around before the end of the year made me think I was missing something. I am taking the first bit of extra $$ I hope to have in the next month or so and bee lining it straight to gun shop. Just wish I could get to it sooner ...


We are going over Christmas 'break' not soon enough LOL
but we are going-


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

For starters, if you want something for home defense and to use hunting deer. squirel and turkey, go with a shotgun. preferably pump. You can get a remington 870 12ga pump for around $300. With a shotgun, you can load it with everything from dove shot, turkey load, OObuck and slugs for deer and home defense. You can get reduced recoil shells. 

If you want a handgun to carry or to have on handle for portability, a revolver is a great first choice for someone who is unfamiliar with firearms. Unlike an automatic, you dont have to worry about failure to fire or jams, if you pull the trigger and nothing happens, simply pull the trigger again and it rotates to a new cylinder and new cartridge. You can get a decent revolver in 38special for between $200 and $300( you can get cheaper ones, but I said decent ones)

And, everyone should have a 22 rifle. You can find a good quality older bolt action for little more than $100. They are great for learning to shoot with as they have very minimal recoil, and ammo is very cheap. You can buy a brick of 500 rds of 22lr at walmart for $20. They are great for killing any small animal, and if it came down to it, could be used for defense but its a small bullet and not a first or even second choice for defense. 

If you have friends who have firearms, ask them to let you shoot a couple times to try different things. If not, check for the closest shooting range as often they have firearms you can shoot. 

Whatever you decide to buy, do not just buy it and stick it in a corner. Actively practice with it and learn to shoot and clean it.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Becka,

I have an old 22 rifle left to me by my dad.
It is light and easy for me to use, with no kick.

I think a lot has to do with you size, weight, your condition as well. 
I have both Fibro and Ole Arthur as well, so I need something that my hands/body will handle as well.

My daughter, who is much bigger built then I am, can handle one that gives more kick and a heavier one.

So what I am trying to say, that its got to be one that's 'fit' for you to use. Just being one for a woman has nothing to do with it, really. 


Good luck on your choice. 
Just don't be quick to say this one is ok, cause you think someone is getting impatient waiting for you to decided.

It's got to be perfect for YOU! 
YOU will be the one using it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow thank you Country Cabin and Nathan- those are excellent posts- I appreciate it!
I will make sure that we keep all those points in mind when buying!
and practice practice practice!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmm, The first question should be, "why do you want one?" If for self defense then a number of options are available, if its for SHTF, again different options and finally if its for the impending gun legislation it could be entirely different. 

*Self defense*: additional question. Would you keep it on your person (or purse). Is it for home defense? Most handguns and shotguns shouldn't be in much danger of being banned.

*Gun legislation:* Most laws that are being proposed involve some sort of "large" capacity magazines.(Mostly rifles). The most popular is something in the AR-15 class. The prices are going crazy right now.

*SHTF:* Major discussion there. There is a "Guns" section on HT that has addressed this issue (and others) that might be of interest.

SC

PS. Ammo is flying off the shelves too. Especially 223


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I really want it to hunt- to be able to provide- and know how to procure food for my family- like Dh knows - we should both have those skills- 
I would also like it for defense- 
Dh has his hunting rifle at his parents- it has always stayed there- but we are going to change that


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . "What questions to ask" . . . .

Look the guy / gal in the eye and say . ."I need to start from scratch . .I've never shot a gun"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It's been suggested that for just home a 12 guage shotgun, as the* precise aiming is not too much* for a beginner


That's an often repeated FALLACY.
At typical IN HOME distances, *aiming is just as critical with a shotgun* as with any other firearm

For a self defense gun, a 20 GA is just as good as a 12, and will be lighter and easier to handle

You can hardly beat a Rem 870 20 Ga "Youth ModeL" for an ideal "in home" PDW
(Personal Defense Weapon)


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

My suggestion if you are a girl would be to get a Ruger Mark 3 pistol, or if you can find one used a Mark 1 or 2. Very comfortable and if you get one of the long barreled ones you can hunt small game with them.

For a shotgun I'd suggest a cheap 20 gauge single shot.

For a rifle you might want to take some deer or something. I'd go for either a Marlin 94 lever gun in 357 or .44 or a Winchester 94 30/30. My wife hunts with the 94 in .44. Another good small rifle for a woman would be a Ruger Deerfield Semi auto in .44

But just saying, fear is really not a good reason to buy a gun. If you want a gun you should get one to enjoy shooting or hunting. 

Most people who own guns especially pistols do not really even practice enough for them to be good enough to use them for self defense.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

No body can give you a correct answer everybody needs to figure out what he wants in a gun. in a fifel you have everything from a .22 to a50 caliber. In a shotgun you have any thing from a youth model 410 to10 ga in semi auto pump or single shot. No one gun will do for every thing. No one gun will fit the shooter. That is why it is so important to visit a gun store to find one that will fit you in the type of gun you want.
Once you buy a gun learn to use it safely and how to clean it.
CountryCabin If you want to have a semi hi power weapon I wound want to recommend a 30 caliber carbine. It has very little kick and is semi autio. it was designed for the military for troops behind the lines or for jungle fighting. It shot's a large pistol shell and doesn't carry very far.My dad carried one during WWII in the south pacific and it did the job. Since it is a carbine it fits smaller person to a tee.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Terri - a couple suggestions: Take a hunter's safety class. I took most of mine online, then had a one-day session with instructors to get my certificate. I went to Pratt; just see what is available in your area of the state. Also, KS dept of wildlife has a program "Becoming an Outdoor Woman" that offers classes in shooting - I've always thought it looked awesome!

If you are close to Wichita, the Bullet Stop on west Pawnee offers handgun safety classes, as well as some self-defense ones relating to firearms. they also have an indoor range and guns to rent to use there, so you could try different ones out to see what 'fits' you.

Moldy


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Any of you that responded that you are going to go out and buy a gun who have not had the gun safety course should take it first. During the course they will help you determine your dominante eye so you will know if you need a right or left handed gun and give you a solid background in guns and ammo. Then go to the gun club and/or a reputable gun store and try some different ones out. Get one that fits or it will be difficult to be accurate.

Most of you indicated that you are going to buy only one gun. That's like buying one hammer. Most people have a claw hammer for pounding in nails. It will work for driving tacks when you recover your sofa but a tack hammer works better. A ballpeene hammer is better for pounding dents out of your fender. A sledge hammer is better for driving fence posts. Start with one gun but don't be suprised if you wind up with more.

The one gun should be a 12 guage shotgun. You can load it with different shells to do most any job a gun can do. If recoil is a problem get shells with less powder and shot in them. A 20 guage shotgun is usually smaller and lighter. It will often kick harder than a 12. Get the right size. If you are a small woman check out the youth guns. A pump action is very reliable and allows you the most shells in the magazine of any action.

If you decide on a pistol, a semiautomatic is the way to go if you are strong enough to pull the slide back to chamber a round and cock it. You just take the safety off and pull the trigger. Pull the trigger again for more shots. When you shoot a revolver you can cock the hammer and then then squeeze the trigger to fire a shot and then repeat for more shots. Another way to fire a revolver, if it is a double action revolver, is to pull the trigger and the hammer will cock as you pull the trigger. The problem is that when the hammer drops, and the gun fires, the resistance on the trigger lessens. It takes a lot of practice maintain your aim when that pressure lessons. 

Whatever you buy you should also get some 6 inch PVC pipe, end caps, glue, silica gell packs, grease, and a shovel. When Obomination announces that everyone has to turn in their guns you slather yours with grease, seal it in the PVC pipe with the silica gell (oxygen absorber), and bury it. The folks in northern MN on the iron range have an advantage. When H S comes looking with their metal detectors the iron in the ground will fool them. You, of course, have had a horrible boating accident and lost it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Becka I can tell you what I did. I wanted something that would kill bad snakes and unwanted 4-legged intruders; so I purchased a Mossburg 12 gauge with the options for using "slugs". I also wanted something for 2-legged unwanteds; so I purchased a Glock 37 (using hollow points) knowing I might only get "one" shot off and I wanted that one shot to be powerful enough to do whatever I needed it to do. Both these are working out fine for me. (I have practiced with both enough to be comfortable with them, though I still have to shoot my shotgun from the hip as I've never learned how to shoot it from my shoulder without it hurting.)


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I make copies of AK47's out of wood,  And paint them to look real. Then why they are off guard I stick the 16" Gurka knife Ernie made for me.in them or just take off a limb or two. To poor to afford anything else


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Becka,
Go to one of the box stores like Gander Mtn. or Cabelas. They almost always have one older guy behind the counter that really knows/loves guns. The other employees usually just hunt and fetch in the back. Find this guy and talk to him, telling him what you want the gun for and your level of experience. You can also do this at a good pawn shop. Our local pawn shop is full of preppers and know their stuff. Narrow down what feels good for size/weight to you. Then go to the gun range and try some of what you liked. THEN TRY some of what the guys at the range recommend. You should be narrowed down pretty good by then! One of the most important things to me was finding something I actually liked shooting. And buying something that had ammo that was affordable to shoot. I think people who buy guns and put them on a shelf are dangerous. You need to shoot it on a regular basis so make sure and buy something you can afford to buy ammo for. 9mm is way cheaper than .45 ammo etc. .22 is cheapest of all. Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## greenstar (Dec 10, 2012)

I would ask around locally, but if you strike out check the NRA, or the NSSF. They have instructors and classes for all levels. Training is usually the most overlooked part of using a firearm. If you can use it correctly and efficiently you have given yourself an advantage. A properly placed round trumps a poorly aimed round every time. Get some training you will never regret it.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

A couple of months ago, I bought a hi point 45 carbine assault rifle. I love it! I was afraid it would kick so much it would hurt me (I'm a 5 foot tall woman and bruise easily), but we added a front grip, red dot sight and tactical flashlight, and there is no kickback. It is so much fun to shoot and I feel like it would stop anything coming at me. The only drawback is, it's loud! I did not buy an "assault rifle" for the point of being an assault weapon or because I plan to do anything stupid with it, I wanted something to keep me safe if someone breaks in. But it had to be easy for me to use, some of our other guns are not. So, look into that one, BTW, in the past Hi Point used to make some crappy 9mms, but the company has changed, it's an American company, and all their weapons have a lifetime warranty, even if you buy it used. I also bought a 45 pistol from them (the magazines are interchangeable with the rifle, so easier buying ammo), and we are looking for a 9mm pistol from them. We bough the accessories straight from them, and they had excellent customer service! Anyways, that's just my experience lately with guns.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's an often repeated FALLACY.
> At typical IN HOME distances, *aiming is just as critical with a shotgun* as with any other firearm
> 
> For a self defense gun, a 20 GA is just as good as a 12, and will be lighter and easier to handle
> ...


I just know when I shot the shot gun at the target I hit more on target, a greater area of coverage. That's all I meant by easier to hit the target, as not aiming quite as precisely. A larger coverage area is what I was thinking of and from who showed me to shoot and recommended this model after seeing me shoot a few of his guns.

That's all. I still think aiming is critical.
Just seems a shot gun gives more coverage.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Terri said:


> I have a question: if you already have a gun where does one START?
> 
> My husband inherited his Uncles gun. He had it cleaned and checked out by a friend who enjoys guns: it is operational and ready to go!
> 
> Neither DH or I have ever fired a gun, but DH would ike to learn. If we find a gun club, WHAT QUESTIONS DO WE ASK???????


Where in KS are you?

The reason I ask is there's a husband/wife firearms training team that bounces back and forth between the east side and Wichita. 

Iâve taken several classes with the husband, and also shot IDPA and 3 gun with him, theyâre both very good down to earth instructors. They both teach KS CCW and can bring equipment for you to try out. Most if not all of their offerings are very reasonably priced, and they run from very beginner to advanced combat classes.

Their website contains their schedule and POC info:

http://www.srt-group.com/

Chuck


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have and have shot many a gun. Being a girl and small in stature and can be throw around easily by a gun. Here is my list if loves
I love My ar-15 for hunting. Great accuracy less kick then my husbands 35 less chance of Me being kicked from a tree. ..223 ammo easily purchased at this moment. My ccw is ....farm .22 as varmints are easily taken Out by a .22. Off the farm I is my 9 mm compact. Fits easily on my body and hides well. Home protection also hunting and farm defense. The judge. The judge is a 45magnum/ 410 shell I have 2 Of them. Almost no kick and can be used for hunting also. The spray with the shell will take Down almost anything. 
Remember with home defense you have to be worried about what's behind your target. As in children's room, neighbors house. Aim is critical as you do not want mass casualties in the end just take out the target. 
Join a gun club.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If you'd like all the choices that are usually present, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed.

I've talked to several gun dealers and a couple of national dsitributers today...black rifles are pretty much unavailable and some handguns also. Sales are through the roof.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

To the OP just as a point of reference...

In November of 2008 (  ) DW wanted a pistol "before it was too late". We went to Bass Pro and the gun pro recommended a 40 caliber Springfield XD for her. It is a very, very, user friendly gun, but is a bit too much for her. Now it is my gun, and I am extremely happy to have it. Since then, she has gotten comfortable with .22 Ruger MK III semi-automatic pistols. They are very pleasant to fire, are good confidence boosters, but would not be a joy to tote around because the barrel is sort of long. She is also concerned that they would only slow a person down, not stop them. She is currently looking for something a bit larger than the .22 in caliber, and slightly smaller than the Springfield XD in size. 
As another data point, neither of us can hit the broad side of a barn with a revolver. I inherited my Dad's service revolver, and it embarrasses me. I've shot plenty of other revolvers and had the same bad luck. I've got a bad habit that shows up big time when firing one. I just don't know what it is. 

My only strong advise is that once you choose a weapon, don't go cheap on the ammo to the point that you dont practice shooting regularly. Don't be afraid to buy an embarrassing amount, and don't skip using it. It doesn't do any good stashed in the closet. We are fortunate enough to live in the boonies and have excellent safe ranges right out the porch door for practice. DW, kids, and myself shoot about every other week. We dont shoot much. Maybe a clip or two each, but just enough to keep comfortable. This is critical for our safety, otherwise we would probably be better off swinging a stick at an intruder.

Happy gun hunting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My personal perspective (skipping current media events) is to find a gun that YOU can shoot accurately.

Women oftentimes have much smaller hands than men.
If the span on the trigger is too 'long' a woman's littler fingers can pull the barrel of a gun downward before discharging the bullets.

I tend to toward a lesser caliber, as long as I can find accuracy. But that is just my personal opinion.
Thankfully lots of modern gunmakers recognise this market and have made guns specifically for women.
Dont let anyone try to shame you into buying something too physically LARGE for your frame. 
There are good and accurate guns that have the trigger action in the proper spot based on the place a woman's smaller knuckle bend.

I have seen many men who are great shots that are unable to have much accuracy with a 'ladies' version of their favorite guns.

Our bodies are built different (yeah, no duh). 
You will need to try a few different ones and get a feel for how easy or difficult they are for YOU to maneuver.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> That's all. I still think aiming is critical.
> Just seems a shot gun gives more coverage.


For hunting it applies somewhat

At "in home" distances the pattern will still be pretty small, and you should be using Buckshot

This is a 12 GA Buckshot pattern at 12 FT
It's only 2 1/2" across
The large hole is from the plastic wad:










> 1. After doing additional tests, I now feel that this test had a flaw. Having the sheetrock pieces so close together allowed them to âstack upâ and gave a false result. By spreading the sheets out, like in a home, we found that buckshot will penetrate 4 walls (8 sheets of sheetrock)easily.
> To see the results, please see, Rifles, Shotguns, And Walls.
> The slug penetrated all 12 boards.
> 
> ...


http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot3_2.htm


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> and because of that- I want to go over the next week or two- go get a gun - one that is easy for a woman to use... any suggestions?


My wife shoots a Ruger SR9, fits her hand and she likes it a lot. Reasonable price as well.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I will speak to DH about setting something up.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Since it appears you don't have much experience with guns, I would suggest a revolver first off. Less problems then semi-auto's have. I recommended to my wife that she should get a hammerless revolver. No hammer helps to keep it from snagging on something in ones purse or whatnot. Choice of caliber is up to you. 38 specials are a pretty good cartridge and shoot very comfortably. Like others have said, check with gun ranges or people you may know that have guns. Shoot a few, and see what is most comfortable to you. Best of luck.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Terri said:


> I have a question: if you already have a gun where does one START?
> 
> My husband inherited his Uncles gun. He had it cleaned and checked out by a friend who enjoys guns: it is operational and ready to go!
> 
> Neither DH or I have ever fired a gun, but DH would ike to learn. If we find a gun club, WHAT QUESTIONS DO WE ASK???????


...........THE most important factor in choosing a gun , either shotgun or pistol , is that , you are Comfortable with it when you pull the trigger ! A small 9mm pistol that "Fits" your hand , and your trigger finger should NOT be extended all the way out , rather your finger should curve around the trigger and the amount of strength to completely pull the trigger should give you confidence to fire as many shots as you feel necessary , accurately , so you know you've hit the target . , fordy


----------



## nomifyle (Mar 26, 2008)

I suggest a 20 gauge shot gun for a woman. As for a hand gun, a 38 revolver. Both should be easy for a woman to handle

Judy


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Terri said:


> I have a question: if you already have a gun where does one START?
> 
> My husband inherited his Uncles gun. He had it cleaned and checked out by a friend who enjoys guns: it is operational and ready to go!
> 
> Neither DH or I have ever fired a gun, but DH would ike to learn. If we find a gun club, WHAT QUESTIONS DO WE ASK???????


Terri, you answered your own question. You have a friend that enjoys guns...talk to him. Most people than enjoy guns will be familiar with the local clubs and shooting ranges. He will most likely be able to lead you towards a club that will fit your needs. Some are very family-newbie friendly, so lean heavily on sport shooting and "games", etc. Although, in my experience (and I've only been "playing" with guns a few years) everyone is very supportive of newbies.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wanderer0101 said:


> My wife shoots a Ruger SR9, fits her hand and she likes it a lot. Reasonable price as well.


:clap::clap::clap:

DH wanted a handgun, and I was rather anti-handgun, but couldn't pin down a why. So I agreed he should get one. I won't have a gun in the house I can't shoot, so he had me touch and feel as many as he could. 

I put the SR9 in my hand the first time and said This One! He had me hold many more over the next few months to year. I kept saying nope...not this, doesn't feel right. We bought the SR9 and I have never regretted that choice. When Ruger released the SR22 I told DH we need one (this from his anti-handgum wife!!) We couldn't find one anywhere and all the local shops said they were so back-ordered they couldn't get one. I found one online and ordered it. Love it as much as the SR9! SR22 is small enough (shoots .22LR) that even my then 9 yo DD could shoot it easily (SR9 is a bit much for her tiny hands) yet still fits my DH's mittens.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Pick a single gauge of shotgun for the household and STICK with it. We have a 12, a 16, and a 20 and it's always "Oh, crud, someone dropped a shell in the back of the truck, now which shotgun does it go to?" (The 16 is a dangerous old family antique, the 20 was a gift from my dad to me, the 12 is my dad's--there's not going to be any getting rid of any of them. Wish Dad had got me a 12 even though I was a little girl, instead of the smaller 20.) Try not only a zillion firearms, but when you look at handguns, try different grips. Dad had to swap out the grip on his S&W 38 for me to even be able to hold it, and it'll still tear my hands up after ten or twelve shots, but I can use it in a pinch. A standard Beretta 9mm grip is also too big, but there's less you can do with a semi then with a revolver in terms of sizing down. I need a much smaller grip, like Taurus revolvers come with. I want a .357 cause then I can shoot lots and lots of the cheaper .38 rounds, and .357 is good for the bigger wildlife around here.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

12 gauge pump shotgun, 30-30 rifle, 380 semi auto pistol. Those are my favorites. I always get into arguments about the 30-30, but it doesn't have a whole lot of recoil, You can hunt everything from deer to varmints with it. 

Since you are asking as a woman, I'll share something that I discovered. I have always been lousy with a pistol...can't hit the broad side of a barn lousy. Last weekend I determined that I was going to start doing target practice until I was as good with a pistol as I am with a rifle. I really paid attention to my body while I was shooting. While shooting from a sitting position with a support, I was shooting really well. When I stood up to shoot freehand it was awful! I finally just stood there aiming for a little while. The gun was rising and falling without me tensing my hands to shoot. Yep, breasts get in the way and I'm pretty well endowed  Every time I breathe it moves my arms when they are pulled around to the front in shooting position. Due to the different grip on a rifle I don't have this issue when shooting a long gun. I found that if I inhale deeply and then exhale, pause briefly, and then shoot, I am as accurate shooting freehand as I am shooting from a bench.

I also found that on some sites, I need to wear glasses. I only wear glasses for reading. I have that whole lovely over 40 thing where I can't see diddly up close, but can count the leaves on a tree in the next county. So with fine sites, I needed to wear my reading glasses to line up properly.

Just for fun, and because the ammo is WAY cheaper, I'd recommend a 22 pistol.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

TxMex said:


> 12 gauge pump shotgun, 30-30 rifle, 380 semi auto pistol. Those are my favorites. I always get into arguments about the 30-30, but it doesn't have a whole lot of recoil, You can hunt everything from deer to varmints with it.
> 
> Since you are asking as a woman, I'll share something that I discovered. I have always been lousy with a pistol...can't hit the broad side of a barn lousy. Last weekend I determined that I was going to start doing target practice until I was as good with a pistol as I am with a rifle. I really paid attention to my body while I was shooting. While shooting from a sitting position with a support, I was shooting really well. When I stood up to shoot freehand it was awful! I finally just stood there aiming for a little while. The gun was rising and falling without me tensing my hands to shoot. Yep, breasts get in the way and I'm pretty well endowed  Every time I breathe it moves my arms when they are pulled around to the front in shooting position. Due to the different grip on a rifle I don't have this issue when shooting a long gun. I found that if I inhale deeply and then exhale, pause briefly, and then shoot, I am as accurate shooting freehand as I am shooting from a bench.
> 
> ...


i can relare to the vision issues i have had 2 catarac the first was reght eye i did it for longer distance he left was close so now im rt eye doninate but left eye is colse i can read newspaper w/o glasses thou
when shooting handgun you are going to wobbleall you have to do is not squeeze trigger unless you are on target breathing controll is a must


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Hollowdweller said:


> My suggestion if you are a girl would be to get a Ruger Mark 3 pistol, or if you can find one used a Mark 1 or 2. Very comfortable and if you get one of the long barreled ones you can hunt small game with them.
> 
> For a shotgun I'd suggest a cheap 20 gauge single shot.
> 
> ...


A Ruger Mark 3 long barrel is my favorite gun. It is easy to shoot and just feels really natural in hand.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> We have a 12, a 16, and a 20 and it's always "Oh, crud, someone dropped a shell in the back of the truck, now which shotgun does it go to?"


They are *usually* different colors

12 Ga= Red or green
20 Ga= Yellow
16 Ga= Blue or Purple

It helps if you all use the same BRAND of shells, since some companies use different color coding, and some "specialty" loads will use a different color


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

You have plenty of opinions already but here's another . As others have said the shotgun in whatever gauge you are comfortable is perfect for small animals and even deer. Good home self defense gun as well. 

For handguns check out Ruger and Sig Saur. My daughter and her BF were at a gun store in NM recently and were ready to buy a glock. They were able to test fire right at the store and try out lots of different guns. They just happened to call me to tell me what they were doing and I told them about the Sig 9MM. It was a lot more expensive but both fell in love with it immediately and were very accurate with it right from the start. It truly is a very easy gun to get on target and keep there. 
I have a ruger P90 45. One of the most accurate if not the most accurate handguns I have ever fired. Friends and family are amazed at what I hit and the range on it. I set up targets for my rifle and hit them with my 45. 100 yards or better at least. Springfield also makes very good handguns. Most important though is that it feels good for you. If its uncomfortable in your hands you will be uncomfortable shooting it forever. 

In regards to ammo. Ball ammo is fine for practice but for home defense dont skimp on ammo. Buy the good stuff. Its not like your going to shoot it everyday anyway and knowing you have the good stuff loaded up for defense is cheap piece of mind.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Okay-I'm NOT stirring the pot-just worried I missed something. Is this about the fical cliff? The CT incident did not even enter my mind.


It could be about all of the elected officials who are promising more gun control. Gun sales always skyrocket when people think they are about to lose the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My question... 

All these people buying guns because they think they may not be able to buy more later or afraid they will take our guns...

If they demand we give our guns up, will all these people fight it, or hand them over?

Are all these people willing to become criminals, or will they remain law abiding citizens?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

In answer to your first question semi-steading. Both. People are afraid they will no longer be able to buy certain types of guns, they feel the need to be well armed for the reason that the 2nd ammendment exists...to safeguard against the government, and folks know that when guns are banned they go up in value, so some are 'investing'.

Some will fight, some will give them up, some will die.

If the government is demanding people surrender guns in contradiction to the rights granted to us by the Constitution, then to actively resist is NOT becoming a criminal.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a catch 22 though.... We have the right to protect ourselves from a tyrannical government... but it's against the law to overthrow the government.. There's no wording anywhere I know of that says, unless they are over powering,, then you can overthrow them...

It becomes a real power struggle within a lot of peoples minds if they are right or wrong in protecting their guns if Unkle came to get them... 

I know where I stand, but I wonder how many people out there buying guns now know what their real stand is.... 

If they do place the ban, ,there is a good chance we won't be able to sell them or transfer them to anyone else... so that would mean, it's not a financial investment.. unless all those people plan on breaking the law.. I wonder how many of these people buying now are buying their first gun?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You and I interpret things differently. 

Amendment II
"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

"That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness." Declaration of Independence

I think those are pretty self explanatory. Obviously our Founders didn't think..... "it's against the law to overthrow the government" quote of semi-steader. We are specifically endowed with the right to bear arms so that we may keep the government in line.

It seems that our government has forgotten that they work for us the American citizens rather than the other way around.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> It's a catch 22 though.... We have the right to protect ourselves from a tyrannical government... but it's against the law to overthrow the government.. There's no wording anywhere I know of that says, unless they are over powering,, then you can overthrow them...
> 
> It becomes a real power struggle within a lot of peoples minds if they are right or wrong in protecting their guns if Unkle came to get them...
> 
> ...


Please share with us where it says in the Constitution that it is illegal to overthrow the govt ?? That was the whole reason ti was the SECOND amendment after free speech and its whole intent.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool.. thanks for adding the extra part I was missing.. that does say we have the right.. but then how come no matter what happens, any time anyone gets into any kind of tussle or struggle with the government, they get thrown in jail... 

It's not in the constitution it's against the law to fight the government, but it's within the laws they have imposed against us... 

If they were to start knocking on all our doors, and tried taking our guns, we'd have every right to fight them, but yet we'd all be criminals.... (at least in the governments eyes)

That's what I'm getting at... everyone is buying guns to protect those rights (or as an investment), but I bet not many have the guts to stand up and use them for the reason we are given the right to have them.....

If the nation were to stand and fight the government, imagine if the people lost... anyone that did fight would now either be in jail, or facing a firing squad... 

I guess what I'm really trying to get at is, that if it came down to a civil war against the government, there's going to be no real winner...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

How many would believe in fighting? Can you imagine our country looking like Syria is now? I think a lot of people talk the talk, but I really wonder how many would stand together?

We can't do much more than get a good flash mob together to do some fancy hokey pokey... About as long as most people's attention spans are..


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> How many would believe in fighting? Can you imagine our country looking like Syria is now? I think a lot of people talk the talk, but I really wonder how many would stand together?
> 
> We can't do much more than get a good flash mob together to do some fancy hokey pokey... About as long as most people's attention spans are..


Only 13-18% depending on who you read believed enough to fight for this countries creation. By the gun sales the last few days I think we might have that. And if there is a God who's side would he be on.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

And this is the reason why I am in support of Texas(and any other state) seceeding from the union. I think that something drastic needs to happen to preserve our rights and protections. While the states follow along in the federal governments wake like bottle lambs, we have no position of power to negotiate from. 

I do believe that if We the People do not stand up for our rights, that we have surely lost and deserve what we get.

The government can get away with a few localized incidents like Waco and Ruby Ridge, but if it starts killing or imprisoning hundreds, I'd like to think, the American people won't stand for it. You never know, other nations might even step in to stop it as well.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> How many would believe in fighting? Can you imagine our country looking like Syria is now? I think a lot of people talk the talk, but I really wonder how many would stand together?
> 
> We can't do much more than get a good flash mob together to do some fancy hokey pokey... About as long as most people's attention spans are..


In certain areas you are correct....and then there is the deep south  

If nothing else, the ******** sure as heck won't give up their guns. In the area I'm from, we could crawl off in the sloughs(pronounced slews) and swamps and we'd be danged difficult to dig out of there.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Last Christmas my family decided that our gifts would be a handgun for each of us. None of us had had a handgun. Shotguns yes, hunted with those, yes. This next gun was all about personal protection.

We went and looked, handled and talked with good folk. It was March before we found, ordered online, and got our handguns. We all went with a S&W 38+P Special snub nose ( 5 shot) Centennial-Airweight revolver. We found them at a very good price and they are powerful, yet very simple in design and we were happy to begin with something simple to learn on. 

I took my CCW class in July and by October I had my CCW permit. I've been carrying ever since. My 38 is powerful, it fits my hand, but I am not yet comfortable with ammo past 130 grain, which is the lowest "power". A 38 inflicts plenty of damage in order to stop a bad guy at a close distance. FWIW you can get hollow point ammo in 130 grain, which would make an even bigger damage/ "hole". I have very good control and aim with this gun and I continue to shoot it with more fluid movement, the more I practice. I had never shot a handgun until I bought this gun, and I was not fluid with it at first. Anything more than a 130 grain bullet and the recoil's so strong ( since it's such a small -easy to conceal size) tears up the skin between my thumb and index finger. I do have very short fingers- I think that's the problem. My instructor said I had the "hardest to shoot " gun in our class because of it's small size and power, but I did very well keeping my pattern nice and tight. I am a strong woman- with a strong grip. This gun is not hard to pull the trigger on. It is also "Hammerless" meaning it has an internal hammer so it doesn't catch on clothing- making for a great conceal carry handgun. It's small, smooth and powerful, and a good quality piece. DO NOT RUSH OUT AND BUY A CHEAP GUN...='s JUNK THAT JAMS. My cousin did that and she paid a lot for a piece of flimsy feeling crap that jams on her...it's worthless. Ammo is easy to find for a 38 Special also. 
There's my experience as a noob woman, looking for quality for my $$ and power. 
-scrt


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

greenstar said:


> Becka, the answer is it depends. Try several models and find what fits you. If you are considering a shotgun the length of the stock, manipulation of the action, and recoil are all factors. My wife prefers a youth 20 gauge for fit and recoil. The same goes for most any firearm. What works great for some else may not for you. Many people will recommend a revolver for women. My wife shoots an autoloader much better than a revolver. Try to take the time to sample various models and dont get discouraged.


I second the idea of a youth 20 gauge pump shot gun for fit and recoil.


----------



## Phalynx (Nov 3, 2005)

You cannot beat a Remington 870 12ga for home defense. No one wants to hear that horrible sound of the loading of then she'll on a shotgun.m it will deter. Load it with lighter loads to scatter the shot. No one will continue to advance while being hit with 30 high speed lead balls. If so, repeat. Shotgun will not penetrate through walls with lethal force so if you have a loved one in the next room, the are much safer.

Then, a 2nd gun for a lady is a simple double action revolver. As you get better with practice, move to a semi automatic handgun. You are concerned with remembering too much when you are new to guns. So you want them to be as simple as possible.

The shotgun should be "cold loaded" so there is less to remember but it isn't completely loaded. This helps with newer gun owners. Intruder comes in, rack the slide and defend.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm seeing laser attachments to some of the guns. Does anyone have one on their hand gun?


----------



## Phalynx (Nov 3, 2005)

Honestly, a laser makes you less capable with your gun. A person needs to learn to aim a gun properly. Lasers only make you feel good. When you are in a panic situation, you don't want to be looking for where the red dot is. If you look down the barrel of your gun, you will know where it is pointing.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Phalynx said:


> Honestly, a laser makes you less capable with your gun. A person needs to learn to aim a gun properly. Lasers only make you feel good. When you are in a panic situation, you don't want to be looking for where the red dot is. If you look down the barrel of your gun, you will know where it is pointing.


................Actually , Lasers allow the shooter too aim 'Higher' knowing full well that there is a certain amount of Drop characteristics of the particular caliber weapon they are shooting ! , fordy


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

"A well regulated Militia..." That part is often ignored!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Like the OP I too am concerned for the future. I am also in Ks near Wichita and stopped in at the Bullet Stop today.
DH and I signed up for the basic pistol classes. We'll be going in Feb. 
The class covers everything you need to know about pistols and you get to shoot many types of them to see what is best for you.
We talked with Don for quite a while today and were very happy with the place.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> and because of that- I want to go over the next week or two- go get a gun - one that is easy for a woman to use... any suggestions?


Find a gun shop with an indoor shooting range,preferably overseen by a NRA cerified shooting instructor and ask them to let you shoot some of the test drive weapons,.

Don't expect to find any real good deals right now though. It's currently a seller's market. You should have armed yourself years ago.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

TxMex said:


> In certain areas you are correct....and then there is the deep south
> 
> If nothing else, the ******** sure as heck won't give up their guns. In the area I'm from, we could crawl off in the sloughs(pronounced slews) and swamps and we'd be danged difficult to dig out of there.


Really ?

Ever since the truth of "our" plight and the ramifications of the Civil War came clear to me, I have been ill at ease with just how and why the "South" gave up so easily.
Not to knock 'em too hard, but it's a stretch to believe they're any tougher /more intensely resolved today than they should have been then.

I would like to hope.....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> Really ?
> 
> Ever since the truth of "our" plight and the ramifications of the Civil War came clear to me, I have been ill at ease with just how and why the "South" gave up so easily.
> Not to knock 'em too hard, but it's a stretch to believe they're any tougher /more intensely resolved today than they should have been then.
> ...


Why did the south give up so easily you ask? It's simple really, 'cause we WHOOPED your butts!! :duel::nana:


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Forerunner said:


> Really ?
> 
> Ever since the truth of "our" plight and the ramifications of the Civil War came clear to me, I have been ill at ease with just how and why the "South" gave up so easily.
> Not to knock 'em too hard, but it's a stretch to believe they're any tougher /more intensely resolved today than they should have been then.
> ...


I would like to hope that the knowledge of past atrocities committed against the South have been festering in the minds of many Southerners since their births, or shortly thereafter. It makes me mad just thinking about it. The South was like one of those countries we see on the news now, torn apart by war. I'll destroy every scrap of food I've got before I'll see them feed an invading force and I don't care who it is. I guess I'll start working on an emergency destruction method for my gardens and pantry. I hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is edging over to being insulting to a great number of people. And it's becoming as stupid as many of the posts in GC.
It will stop now.
The "Civil War"/"War of Northern Aggression" will not be re-fought here and now -


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm seeing laser attachments to some of the guns. Does anyone have one on their hand gun?


Yes, I do:









Walther PPQ with SureFireX400 light/Laser. 

Like any âtacticalâ gear, they have a use. I view it as a force multiplier or an enabler. Itâs there IF you need it; they really excel (Lasers) in limited or no light, and are very good for hitting when in an odd position. For us older folks, they also excel for when that âbump in the nightâ comes and youâve left your glasses on the nightstand. A laser comes in surprisingly handy for dry fire practice, just watch the dot move as you squeeze the trigger. 

Iâve read on a couple COP forums where they have a value as a deterrent, due to the chucklehead being able to see the dot on his chest, but Iâm not so sure. Thereâs also supposed to also be effective in crowds as it removes some level anonymity when the dots on youâ¦â¦.the crowd mentality fades, again not so sure. 

I still do 95% of my shooting with iron sights.

Chuck


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> For us older folks, they also excel for when that âbump in the nightâ comes and youâve left your glasses on the nightstand.


this was part of my thinking.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Chuck R.

So true. My father taught me to sight with the barrel as an extra pointing finger of my hand and the ramp sight as more of an assistance in making the gun feel as a part of my hand.

I went out on my side terrace a couple weeks ago to find my neighbor's son trying to zero the scope and a laser sight on a .22 rifle and when he saw me knowing I have weapons he came asking me if I could help zero it. Poor kid had almost 300 casings scattered around the yard and said the closest he could get to the bulls-eye on the target was about an inch.

I told him frame mounted laser sights on a .22 rifle weren't something I hadn't really seen before and if his scope was true to an inch he could easily remember and compensate for the difference and if he was the only one using the rifle for squirrel ,rabbit and rat hunting it would work just fine as long as he put his target in the proper quadrant of of the cross hair intersection.

Within 10 rounds I had him hitting the honey spot from 50 to 60 feet on 6 shots with only the scope.

I explained to him laser sights were more of a psychological tool for LEA tactical shooter purpose on larger caliber weapons and on a rifle as his it was probably more bling than anythig to which he asked me why the clerk at Academy told him he needed it. All I could tell him was she was probably trying to increase her sale amount.

When he told how much the laser sight cost him I asked if he sill had the package and receipt so he could return it and trade the value for ammo.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Shrek said:


> Chuck R.
> 
> So true. My father taught me to sight with the barrel as an extra pointing finger of my hand and the ramp sight as more of an assistance in making the gun feel as a part of my hand.
> 
> ...


Shrek,
You can &#8220;Co-witness&#8221; a laser to either a scope or irons sights without having to fire a shot. Simply move the laser dot to where your POA/POI is. I use the same method for co-witnessing a dot sight to irons. 

I zero using irons first, and then co-witness the dot-sight or laser to the same point. IF you ever remove the dot sight or laser for whatever reason, just re-witness it when you put it back on.

Seriously lasers, aren&#8217;t just a psych tool, they really do aid with low/no light, and are pretty quick. I also much prefer a dot sight over irons or a scope on a carbine for the close qua
rters type shooting where speed counts. Think of a dot sight as a laser that only the shooter can see through the scope body. This is one aspect that lasers excel in, you do not have to mount the weapon to see your POA/POI. 
Chuck


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Murramarang said:


> "A well regulated Militia..." That part is often ignored!


They also ignore the fact that, historically, members of a militia keep their weapons close to hand......mostly at their home......

Anyway, if military weapons are so dangerous to exist in our nation, are we so less civilized than the Swiss. If I understand right, all of a certain age are required to train, and keep their gear and weapons at home. It's no secret, last place I heard it referenced to was a PBS travel show!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Laser sights are good in low light or in the dark. I have one that is on a pistol that is beside my bed. I know that they make lights to go on the sights to use in low lights or nighttime. I have trouble using them without my glasses but can use the laser sights with out them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

at an indoor shooting range - is it possible to go to low light for a practice? or how would one do that.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

It really depends on your range and rules. 

Our local IDPA club shoots low/no light stages during matches (but itâs hand held lights only, IDPA rules), We also do some low/no light shooting at my place, mostly fall/spring when we have early sunset. We also can rent one of our ranges bays for group training. Some of the best classes Iâve taken have been low/no light. One of those was conducted outdoors, before sunset, then we took a break and practiced what weâd gone over after dark. 

Iâd suggest finding a local trainer that teaches a course, there are a bunch of techniques/methods and they all have their pluses and minuses. 

Since most âbad thingsâ seem to happen after dark, it only makes sense to prepare for it. 

Chuck


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

Becka03 said:


> I should mention too- that I want to start hunting too- deer- squirrel- turkey- so I want something that I can use to provide food for my family-


20 Gauge SHOTGUN

Easy to shoot, great for home security, and will cover squirrel,turkey,rabbits,birds, and deer w/slugs.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

JJohnson said:


> 20 Gauge SHOTGUN
> 
> Easy to shoot, great for home security, and will cover squirrel,turkey,rabbits,birds, and deer w/slugs.



I've got one and it doesn't kick much and is fairly light. The no kick is important for me as I have screws in my shoulder and anything that kicks HURTS!


----------

